# Did the "morning sports page"



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

get canceled?

It's not on today, and instead it's nationally a syndicated show.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

That would suck. Kenny Vance is a friend.... Katy Brown not so much.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Apparently it did, and will be replaced with a "new" Morning sports page with Gavin Dawson.

I wonder what that means for his show. I hope they don't put Chad Doing on during his old time slot. Maybe move Kenny to the afternoons?


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

I blame Katy Brown. She's just so bad... Listening to her on the radio brought back terrible memories of her questions during the postgame press conferences.


----------



## BLAZER PROPHET (Jan 3, 2003)

Well, this is no surprise. The show was a dog loser. While I think Vance is a very decent sort, his voice & on the air mannerisms come off like someone either intoxicated or coming off a stupor. Brown was a punchless dupe, and the show lacked any meaningful look at sports. The only local show with any meaningful insight at all on either station is Wheels show. Aside from that, the local sports shows are shockingly terrible. I travel around and am always amazed at how solid other cities local sports shows are. Ours are embarrassingly sophomoric in comparison. 

However, the worst show in the nation is undoubtedly The Bald Face Lie by Canzano.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow, they really pulled the plug on that show quickly. I wasn't wild about Katy Brown, but Kenny Vance was kind of funny. I wonder if their ratings really were that bad?


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

It was kind of surprising to not hear it on the morning.. and it's just a grayed out area on the 95.5 web site in the programming guide. But hopefully they keep Kenny on.

I cringed whenever Katy opened up her mouth, or tried interviewing people, or all the time talked about the privileges of being a member of the TV media. Who cares? No one, just talk about sports.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I wish/hope they bring back Kenny and put him with Dawson in the morning. That would make for a good show IMO. Like most of you, I didnt like Katy either.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

B_&_B said:


> I wish/hope they bring back Kenny and put him with Dawson in the morning. That would make for a good show IMO. Like most of you, I didnt like Katy either.


I think Kenny and Gavin could be a really funny duo. Whatever the case I just don't want yet another nationally syndicated show blabbing about the New York Yankees, the Red Sox, or whatever other big market franchise is topic du jour.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

To me, Kenny's biggest negative is the over-sexualization of things. If he's not making sexual innuendo type comments, he's just flat out being a pig about things.

That gets old, especially when you're a morning show and your co-host is a female.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I actually tended to agree more with Katy's perspective than Kenny's. Plus, Kenny came off as being kind of a jerk.

I'll miss it because they actually talked a lot about Blazer basketball. I'd hate to have to move back to 1080 to listen to Cowherd talk about the NFL all year on my way to work in the mornings.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

SheedSoNasty said:


> I'll miss it because they actually talked a lot about Blazer basketball. I'd hate to have to move back to 1080 to listen to Cowherd talk about the NFL all year on my way to work in the mornings.


Gavin Dawson will be on in the mornings starting next week... so you'll still get plenty of Trail Blazer talk in the mornings on The Game.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

I knew the show was doomed when some idiot combined Kenny and Katy. Kenny just doesn't work with a female co-host. I like Kenny... I just knew that what makes him most interesting would be snuffed out. He's that likeable guy at the water cooler who most people love... but when you add women to the mix it gets a little uncomfortable. Then they partner him with Katy. =( My ex-wife years back used to like to listen to Kenny too... so it wasn't like he can only appeal to a male audience. Anyway... bummer... I listened to them every morning on the way to work. Turned it off this morning and back to Cowherd.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

in all the years of listening to Portland Sports Talk radio, I think Colin Cowherd's local show was perhaps the pinnacle of the mix of humor, insight, and interest level. Second, and not that far behind was the Micheal Thompson/Kermit Washington afternoon drivetime show. Man, those two going at each other was MUST LISTEN RADIO.

I think Wheel's show is about the best thing on "The Game", and I'm not too fond of any of the Fox Sports shows that I've listened to so far. I think that "The Game" will hit it's stride when the Blazers and Ducks coverage starts.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Kenny is a good second banana, but a poor lead guy. He was great coupled with Michael Thompson (but Michael and Kermit were even better) and Colin Cowherd. Coupling him with Katy was painful - and unlike others, I don't totally blame Katy. Kenny is a sidekick. With Kenny and Katy you had two sidekicks and nobody to drive the Batmobile.

I'm not a big Dawson fan either. He kind of reminds me of Greg Robinson (anybody remember him?) in that they both belabor a point by stating their position over, and over and OVER until I switch stations. Either they think their audience are completely retarded and they have to restate the same obvious position ad nauseum, or (more likely) they just enjoy hearing the sound of their own voice and don't care what anybody else thinks. When Robinson used to be on I'd get so frustrated _trying_ to listen to him I'd actually yell at my radio (just before changing stations), "alright already, we get it!". I'm starting to find Dawson just as tediuos and frustrating.

I REALLY wish they would get someone with ties to the NBA (former player or coach, perhaps) to be Kenny's lead dog. Don't the local prgram directors understand that with only one pro team in town having someone with experince in that one league would be a huge ratings boom? Serious, we're a one sport town and our local on air "talent" consists of the Bald Faced Liar (who can't even be bothered to learn the basics of the NBA salary cap), Ropp, who is a basball guy, Big Sukk, who's a failed football player (and a complete idiot) and Dawson who "masterminded" the moronic "Draft the 'Stache" campaign. Seriously, there HAS to be somebody out there who knows more about NBA basketball than these dolts.

BNM


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Dawson will certainly be an improvement. I simply could not stand either Kenny or Katy - they were both painful to listen to. Good thing they pulled the plug quickly.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

That show was embarrassingly bad. Really, I was pulling for them, but at times it seemed they were just winging it without a clue or care on how to keep an audience. Scant levels of humor mixed with hefty levels of awkward isn't a winning combo.

Wise move by the station to pull the plug on this foul-water tub ASAP. I wouldn't mind if Vance was Dawson's sidekick, as was previously mentioned in this thread. When Kenny was Cowherd's second fiddle back around 1999, he was really, really good.


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

I am glad to see it go for the sake of getting rid of Katy. She is terrible. From what I have seen of her at Blazer games and from what my mom said when she drove a bus of high school football fans to channel 2's studio for friday night football, she is a real *****. I have met Kenny and really enjoy him. So I hope he stays on.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

I have to admit, I haven't heard the show. But if there's a problem with Katy Brown, it might relate to her non-sports background. This is from her bio on the KATU web site:



> Katy Brown is Sports Director for KATU News. Before moving into the sports department, she worked as the weekend *meteorologist* and news reporter.
> 
> Prior to joining KATU in March 1997, she was the weekday weather anchor and reporter for KRCR-TV in Redding, California...


In fact, there's nothing about sports in her resume at all, other than her current title...


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

maybe Katy quit i wouldnt blame her with her schedule and Kenny was slowly getting on her nerves you could tell. I liked Katy and wished Kenny wouldnt say some of the sexist things over the air.

 it was i looked most for while at work.


----------



## Rob Allen (Oct 29, 2003)

I'm surprised nobody's mentioned this - Wheels said on his show last night that Chad Doing would be Gavin's sidekick in the morning, and that Wheels' show would expand to two hours, with Kenny Vance assisting. So Kenny will be back, just not in the morning.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Chad Doing should be a sidekick in the sense that he's like silent partner. 

As for Vance, I'm glad he's taking a back seat to Wheeler, but I'm not sure if thats such a great combo.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

Sweet! This is good news.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Wheels and Kenny I'll lsiten to. It's not ideal, but certianly better than Kenny and Katy.

Gavin "Draft the Stache" Dawson and Chad "in Portland" Doing - no thanks. Looks like I'm back to Colin's national show during the morning commute. Bummer, I like the idea of a local morning sports show, but I like the idea of a GOOD morning sports show better.

BNM


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

I'm hardly ever awake in time for _any_ morning show so don't really have much of an opinion there. _However_, I think it's great that Wheels (with occasional dashes of Vance) will now be on for two hours later in the day -- that's the best news out of this from my perspective!


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

gavin was my favorite back at 1080 i loved his post game shows and agree'd with everything he said..since he moved to the game he sucks and i don't agree with anything he says


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

Kenny and Katy were awkward. Gavin Dawson tries too hard to be the masculine prototype. I like smooth radio guys personally, Wheels is smooth as silk, Dawson not so much. Kenny was smooth in a sports guy, beer drinking way. I do hope Vance has a presence somewhere on air. Alas, I just hope they can keep the all FM sports station on air with advertising dollars rolling in.


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

NateBishop3 said:


> Listening to her on the radio brought back terrible memories of her questions during the postgame press conferences.


Rememeber the way she use to rub up against Cheeks?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

PapaG said:


> Scant levels of humor mixed with hefty levels of awkward isn't a winning combo.


AHHH!

So *that's* why I am having troubles with the women!

Ed O.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

Boob-No-More said:


> Wheels and Kenny I'll lsiten to. It's not ideal, but certianly better than Kenny and Katy.
> 
> Gavin "Draft the Stache" Dawson and Chad "in Portland" Doing - no thanks. Looks like I'm back to Colin's national show during the morning commute. Bummer, I like the idea of a local morning sports show, but I like the idea of a GOOD morning sports show better.
> 
> BNM


First time listening to them tonight since I live out of state. Thought I would check it out to see if I will be listening as well. I guess he is an upgrade but not sure I will be able to handle the "surfer" act that early in the day. I do like having a Portland sports show to listen to in SLC. Maybe if he tries a little less to be COOL I can get used to him.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

anyone heard why kenny and katy were cut? katy quit?


----------

